# First kill :) (Graphic)



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey yall today went out saw bunch of squirrels and rabbits but they happen to be out of season of course. Any who I decided to do something bout the sparrows at my feeder. I saw these suckers bully a mourning dove off of my feeder. So I got this female with a 3/8 inch steel ball


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Gunnar said:


> Hey yall today went out saw bunch of squirrels and rabbits but they happen to be out of season of course. Any who I decided to do something bout the sparrows at my feeder. I saw these suckers bully a mourning dove off of my feeder. So I got this female with a 3/8 inch steel ball


Yo man, and ya got him with looped tubes and 3/8" steel ;- )

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Gotta clean off the skull and brains off the feeder


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Nice shot.

I use possums, red squirrel, chipmunks, gophers, pigeons, starlings, and sparrows to make it through till September 15th too.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

chuckduster01 said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> I use possums, red squirrel, chipmunks, gophers, pigeons, starlings, and sparrows to make it through till September 15th too.


No pigeons gophers and possums here I think I may need to visit


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------

